# 3 pigeons need home in Cape Cod



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

This wildlife rescue in Eastam, Ma. has 3 friendly pigeons who need homes asap as they are out of space. I don't believe they will ship so anyone in that area please help! http://www.wildcarecapecod.org/


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bumping up. Maybe Teebo could get them? Not sure how nearby she is though.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

are they ferals that have imprinted or domestic


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Two look like domestic whites with bands, the third looks like a feral. All are in good shape and easy to handle I've been told. Here's their phone number 508-240-2255. The wildlife rescue is out of room so these birds need a home asap.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay sasha i'll call tomorrow and try to get the story about the feral, he can go in with my 2 that will be released in the spring if he doesn't have any issues that would prevent him from being released


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you know what i think i did call them, when i got a baby a couple of weeks ago, i put the word out that i would like to get another one to winter over with the baby, and another rehabber told me they had one down there, i never heard back.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wonder why they are full, it's not baby season right now


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

just spoke to jennifer down there and they have no ferals right now but they still have a few banded pigeons if anyone is interested


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

cape cod is quite a distance from me,thanks Maryjane


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for checking on these birds. I hope they can find homes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Funny. That one bird did look like a feral.


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to adopt it i live in worcester mass


----------

